# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Manchester United

## OO7

Tema për tifozët e kampionëve të Anglisë, Europës dhe gjithë Botës, *Manchester United*.



*Tema për tifozët më të zjarrtë në Angli.*



*COME ON UNITED*

----------


## puroshkodran

Forca Man UTD. Ma shkaterroni ne champions league ekipin e dyte te Milanos. Futni nja 6 gola se jane mesu ti hajne nga Milan e i ngelet hatri mes tja beni edhe ju  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## OO7

West Bromwich A. [0 - *5*] *Manchester U.*
22'	[*0 - 1*]		*D. Berbatov*  
44'	[*0 - 2*]	*C.A. Tevez*  
60'	[*0 - 3*]		*N. Vidic 	*
65'	[*0 - 4*]		*C. Ronaldo*  
73'	[*0 - 5*]		*C. Ronaldo* 

Me këtë fitore Manchester United shkëputet 3 pikë nga ndjekësi më i afërt dhe vendos një rekord të ri duke mos pësuar gol në 11 ndeshje.

----------


## Linda5



----------


## RaPSouL

> West Bromwich A. [0 - *5*] *Manchester U.*
> 22'	[*0 - 1*]		*D. Berbatov*  
> 44'	[*0 - 2*]	*C.A. Tevez*  
> 60'	[*0 - 3*]		*N. Vidic 	*
> 65'	[*0 - 4*]		*C. Ronaldo*  
> 73'	[*0 - 5*]		*C. Ronaldo* 
> 
> Me këtë fitore Manchester United shkëputet 3 pikë nga ndjekësi më i afërt dhe vendos një rekord të ri duke mos pësuar gol në 11 ndeshje.


Edvin Van Der Sar me këtë ndeshje të radhës pa pësuar gol që nga minuta e 84 e ndeshjes theu rekordin e mbajtur nga portieri i Chelseat Peter Cech i cili për 10 ndeshje dhe 83 minuta nuk pranoi asnjë gol, rekordi i ri tashmë i takon Van Der Sar me 11 ndeshje pa pësuar gol!

Urime dhe fitoren.

----------


## DeuS

Jane bo te hatashem fare keto javet e fundit - nuk mbahen me. Ti testojme me Interin, aty do shikohet sa u vlen lekura.

Goo ManU

----------


## Linda5



----------


## RaPSouL

Urime per temen e re, shpresoj qe te jet me kemb te mbare ashtu si fitorja e sondshme me rezultat te thell 5- 0 kunder West Bromwich A.

*Forza Manchester UNITED.*

----------


## bayern

> Jane bo te hatashem fare keto javet e fundit - nuk mbahen me. Ti testojme me Interin, aty do shikohet sa u vlen lekura.
> 
> Goo ManU


Sec kam i parandjenje qe do ju rrafi prape Murinjo.  :xx: 


Ka bohesh ti mer daje?

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ferguson: Kujdes! Kemi zbukuar forcen finalizuese*

Tekniku i Mancester Juanjtid, Ferguson ka paralajmeruar rivalet se skuadra e tij ka zbuluar me ne fund forcen eksplozive finalizuese, perligjur kjo me fitoren e thelle dje ne mbremje 5:0, ndaj Uest Bromuic Albion. Realizuan te tre futbollistet e sulmit, Berbatov, Tevez, Kristiano Ronaldo (2) dhe mbrojtesi Vidic. Por vendesit e Uest Bromuic Albiol luajten per me shume se 50 minuta me 10 futbolliste pas kartonit te kuq te marre nga kapiteni Pol Robinson per nderhyrje te ashper ndaj mesfushorit koerano-jugor, Park Ji-sung. Por Ferguson kishte dhe nje arsye tjeter per te mbetur shume i kenaqur nga kjo fitore. Per te 11 ndeshje radhazi portjeri Van der Sar ruajti te paprekur porten e tij duke arritur shifren rekord: 1032 minuta pa gola, rekord qe mbahej nga kolegu i tij, portjeri i Celesit, Cech. Ferguson nenvizoi me force se tani Mancester Junajtid ka zbuluar nivelin me te mire te tij dhe kjo eshte shume e rendesishme ne kete moment te sezonit. Shenoi dhe Kristiano Ronaldos dhe pas ndeshjes i thashe atij: OK, ju shenuat perseri dhe kjo eshte shume pozitive. Por dhe ai ishte i gezuar qe u rikthye te goli, pohoi tekniku skocez. Mancester Junajtid u konsolidua ne kryesim duke llogaritur se ka dhe ende nje ndeshje me shume per te luajtur. Ser Aleks Fergusonu ndal vecanerisht te portjeri holandez, Van der Sar, qe mund te thyeje rekordin e vendosur ne futbollin anglez, vendosur nga portjeri i Riding, Stiv DeAth, qe ne sezonin 1978-1979 e ruajti te paprekur porten per 1103 minuta. Nese Van Der Sar do te ruaje te paprekur porten dhe ne ndeshjen me Evertonin te shtunen ne Old Traford, atehere ai vendos rekordin e ri ne historine e futbollit anglez. Edvin ka arritur gjithcka ne futboll, por ai ishte shume i gezuar ne dhomen e zhveshjes, ashtu sikur u pa dhe pas pritjes se 11-metershit ne finalen e liges se kampioneve me Celesin. Pavaresisht nga arritjet shume te medha dhe pervoja e fituar, Van der Sar mbetet shume competitive dhe kete e tregojne rekordet e tij, nenvizoi Ferguson. 

ShqipMedia

----------


## DeuS

> Sec kam i parandjenje qe do ju rrafi prape Murinjo. 
> 
> 
> Ka bohesh ti mer daje?



Me c'kam pare nga Barcelona kete vit, vetem nese bohet ndonje hata e papame qe t'ja marri kush Champions League-n. Daje, jo vetem Messi qe eshte pa pike hezitimi futbollisti me i mire dhe i kompletuar ne bote sot per sot, por bashke me Iniesta, Xavi, Alves, Eto etj...ato bo bejne mrekullira. Do shpikin ndonje dimension te ri ne futboll, keshtu sic ja kane nis. Kurse persa i perket Morinjos, as qe e vej ne kanar fare. 

Une gjall, jetojme...ose te pakten bejme sikur!
Do degjohemi ketej verrdall kismet, se qeka mush veni me babola, paska qyfyre!

----------


## floreentin

> Me c'kam pare nga Barcelona kete vit, vetem nese bohet ndonje hata e papame qe t'ja marri kush Champions League-n. Daje, jo vetem Messi qe eshte pa pike hezitimi futbollisti me i mire dhe i kompletuar ne bote sot per sot, por bashke me Iniesta, Xavi, Alves, Eto etj...ato bo bejne mrekullira. Do shpikin ndonje dimension te ri ne futboll, keshtu sic ja kane nis. Kurse persa i perket Morinjos, as qe e vej ne kanar fare. 
> 
> Une gjall, jetojme...ose te pakten bejme sikur!
> Do degjohemi ketej verrdall kismet, se qeka mush veni me babola, paska qyfyre!


Se besoj qe Barca te vazhdoj me kete ritem.

Te pakten ne Champions nuk eshte paraqitur ne te njejtin nivel!!!!!

Go Manchester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MaDaBeR

Urime urime Manchester. Po tregon nje forme te jashtezakonshme. Per mua eshte ekipi me i mire ne Angli. Une mendoj se do te fitojne kampionatin si dhe do te ecin shume ne Champions League. Te pakten kete turin e radhes e kane falas, Interin e merdhif komplet.

Suksese!

----------


## Fittox

*Vidic mungon kundër Interit* 

Mbrojtësi i Manchester United, Nemanja Vidic, do të mungojë në takimin e parë të Ligës së Kampionëve të cilin kampionët në fuqi do ta zhvillojnë në Giuseppe Meazza kundër Interit.
Mungesa e qendërmbrojtësit kryesor të Djajve të Kuq vjen si pasoj e kartonit të kuq të cilin e mori në finalen e Kupës së Botës për Klube, ndërsa FIFA ka konfirmuar se dënimi do të jetë së paku një ndeshje moslojë në Ligën e Kampionëve. 

“Sky Sports” të premten ka konfirmuar se mbrojtësi serb është i suspenduar pikërisht për ndeshjen e parë kundër zikaltërve, e cila do të zhvillohet më 24 shkurt në Giuseppe Meazza.

----------


## RaPSouL

Mendoj qe deri ateher te rikthehet Rio Ferdinand i cili vertet na ka munguar.

----------


## OO7

*Manchester U.* [*1* - 0] Everton
44'	[*1 - 0*]	*C. Ronaldo* 

Me kete fitore shkeputemi 5 pike nga vendi i dyte dhe cojme numrin e ndeshjeve pa pesuar gol ne 12.

----------


## geezer

PFFFFFFFFF urime urime  menxi e them ket  ju uroj humbje  ne ndeshjet e ardhshme  , ahhahahah

----------


## RaPSouL

> PFFFFFFFFF urime urime  menxi e them ket  ju uroj humbje  ne ndeshjet e ardhshme  , ahhahahah


Te shohim juve neser se cfar do te beni me Chelsean do zoti te ngelni X  :ngerdheshje:  se edhe ashtu koheve fundit vetem X keni mbeteur haj shnet tash.

Forza Manchester

----------


## Fittox

> *Manchester U.* [*1* - 0] Everton
> 44'	[*1 - 0*]	*C. Ronaldo* 
> 
> Me kete fitore shkeputemi 5 pike nga vendi i dyte dhe cojme numrin e ndeshjeve pa pesuar gol ne 12.



Jam i gezuar qe Van Der Sar theu rekordin e Peter Cheh .

----------


## RaPSouL

> Jam i gezuar qe Van Der Sar theu rekordin e Peter Cheh .


Rekordi i Peter Cech u thye që në ndeshjen e kaluar më saktësisht në minutën e 84 të asaj ndeshje, pra tash vetëm ritet rekordi që mban Van Der Sar dhe skuadra e tij.

----------

